

Ask HN: What do you want to see on a restaurant menu besides calories? - palidanx

Currently, the 2012 Health Care Act in the US will force restaurant chains of 20 locations more to have calorie information.<p>If you were at a restaurant looking at a menu, what would you want to see besides calories?  Or do you not care about calories at all?
======
tompko
If I'm at a restaurant looking at the menu it's because I'm doing something
out of the ordinary. Maybe I'm on holiday, or I'm treating myself (or someone
else), or celebrating. In any case I don't really care about calories, I'm
there to enjoy myself. I'm not going to not order the meal I want because it's
a few hundred calories more than the celery salad.

The rest of the time I eat healthily enough that one night off probably isn't
going to harm me.

------
uberalex
I care about calories very much, I have found it an effective way to manage my
weight.

Calories, Carbs, Protein, Fat (Saturated vs. unsaturated & Trans).

Maybe marking high-sodium foods, foods containing nuts, foods containing
Phenylalanine (ie major/common/severe allergens)

A simple one might be avg serving size (weight)

------
jstanley
I actively _don't_ want to see calories on the menu. It is just annoying.
Sure, tell me if I ask, but don't push it in my face.

I don't want to see anything else on the menu. All I want to know is what the
dish is called, what food it is, and how much it costs.

